# does this goal count....



## dee

http://www.blufindivers.com/Fun/doesthisgoalcount.wmv


----------



## Gizmo750

Old one mate - but always worth another look for the "goal celebration" :wink:

I was actually expecting a scorching slap shot from 20 yards, but without you falling over this time :lol:


----------



## dee

how about

http://www.justwide.com/files/Rob_Hisey_goal.wmv [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750

Now that's just showing off!


----------



## genocidalduck

1st vid-----Yes it counts

2nd vid-----When i first saw it come up, i thought oh its Dee then i saw the guy could actually hit the puck


----------



## dee

:lol:

read'em and weep

http://www.londonlegion.co.uk/intrasqua ... ayerID=378

8)

playing in the finals on Sunday @4.30 at Ally Pally if you wanna real laugh


----------



## YELLOW_TT

dee said:


> :lol:
> 
> read'em and weep
> 
> http://www.londonlegion.co.uk/intrasqua ... ayerID=378
> 
> 8)
> 
> playing in the finals on Sunday @4.30 at Ally Pally if you wanna real laugh


cant the link wont work :?


----------



## dee

works for me Andy... try again?


----------



## Gizmo750

Doesn't work for me wither mate - whats the score then?


----------



## dee

nothing really 

edit link .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I sent this to my boys too, I thought they had computer probs and couldnt see it :?

doesnt matter they were there to see my league debut


----------



## genocidalduck

You scored 2 goals...........was the keeper in the sinbin?


----------



## dee

no.... they were own goals :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> no.... they were own goals :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.... they were own goals :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

dam i was going to say that


----------



## dee

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.... they were own goals :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam i was going to say that
Click to expand...










hahahahahahaha!


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.... they were own goals :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam i was going to say that
Click to expand...

Dee knew it was coming, so he thought he better get it in first!


----------



## dee

genocidalduck said:


> Dee knew it was coming, so he thought he better get it in first!


sssshhhhh! careful Jamie.... you could get in trouble for that :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

dee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee knew it was coming, so he thought he better get it in first!
> 
> 
> 
> sssshhhhh! careful Jamie.... you could get in trouble for that :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

if he dose i have the number for the csa :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee knew it was coming, so he thought he better get it in first!
> 
> 
> 
> sssshhhhh! careful Jamie.... you could get in trouble for that :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he dose i have the number for the csa :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Damn i can answer that! Unless they want to give me more money  . Feel abit bad actually all these poor kids out there who depend on the CSA only for them to give me money :? Maybe ill give it to charity! Actually saying that, it isnt a bad idea!


----------



## dee

the csa doesnt pay them Jamie, they are merely a conduit for fathers to pay to children.... you arent depriving anyone - so STFAO ! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> the csa doesnt pay them Jamie, they are merely a conduit for fathers to pay to children.... you arent depriving anyone - so STFAO ! :wink:


STFAO hmmmmmmmm Shag the F**king ass off?


----------



## dee

sue their.........! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

doh obviously.


----------



## dee

2005 WINNERS








who's d' daddy 

http://www.londonlegion.co.uk/forum/sho ... ageID=5292


----------



## genocidalduck

O.K Well done [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] but i aint calling you daddy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

dee said:


> 2005 WINNERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's d' daddy
> 
> http://www.londonlegion.co.uk/forum/sho ... ageID=5292


nice one as for whose your daddy is it genocidalduck :lol: 
hope he dosent sue :wink: :lol:


----------



## dee

YELLOW_TT said:


> nice one as for whose your daddy is it genocidalduck :lol:
> hope he dosent sue :wink: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

:?


----------

